# Fishing Apalachicola River, Launching @ White city...help?



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

Ok here's the deal we got a tournament in March. We are launching ar the White City boat ramp. The big one. I only have a 12 gallon tank and an 85HP motor. I'm not going far. lol I have heard that Lake Wimico is an iffy bet and that i should stay in the creeks/rivers. i was planning on fishing the horseshoes on the main river going to the lake and i see that there's 4 main creeks leading away from the lake. any thoughts on which one produces the best? thanks in advance. Jesse


----------

